# Anyone with awesome CINNAMON ROLL recipe??



## isaac (Jun 9, 2001)

Hello all!!

First...I am in love with Cinnabons cinnamon rolls. So I will just go a head and ask... does anyone have the recipe??? 

Ok.. if not... I am looking for a really good cinnamon roll recipe that yields nice and delicate and great tasting cinnamon rolls.

can anyone help?

Thank you!


----------



## kthull (Oct 9, 2002)

I haven't made this and I've long since forgotten how I came about the recipe, so I've no idea if it's the real thing. I checked topsecretrecipes.com and it wasn't there, so I'm stumped.

Isaac, maybe you can make it and let us know? 

Cinnabons - Buns from Heaven

Ingredients:
Dough:
2 pkg. active dry yeast
1 C. warm water (105-115 degree)
2/3 C. plus 1 tsp. granulated sugar, divided
1 C. warmed milk
2/3 C. butter
2 tsp salt
2 eggs, slightly beaten
7-8 C. all-purpose flour, or more if needed

Filling:
1 C. melted butter, divided (2 sticks)
1 3/4 C. granulated sugar, divided
3 Tbsp. ground cinnamon
1 1/2 C. chopped walnuts, optional
1 1/2 C. raisins, optional

Creamy glaze:
2/3 C. melted butter (1 stick plus 2 Tbsp.)
4 C. powdered sugar
2 tsp vanilla
4-8 Tbsp. hot water


Preparation:
In a small bowl mix together warm water, yeast and sugar and set aside. In a large bowl, mix milk, remaining 2/3 cup sugar, melted butter, salt and eggs; stir well and add yeast mixture. Add half the flour and beat until smooth. Stir in enough of the remaining flour until dough is slightly stiff (dough will be sticky).

Turn out onto a well-floured board; knead 5 -10 minutes. Place in well-buttered glass or plastic bowl, cover and let rise in warm place, free from drafts, until doubled in bulk, about 1 to 1 1/2 hours.

When doubled, punch down dough and let rest 5 minutes. Roll out on floured surface into a 15 x 20 inch rectangle.

To prepare filling: Spread dough with 1/2 cup melted butter. Mix together 1 1/2 cups sugar and cinnamon; sprinkle over buttered dough. Sprinkle with walnuts and raisins, if desired.

Roll up jellyroll-fashion and pinch edge together to seal. Cut into 12 to 15 slices. Coat bottom of a 13-by-9-inch baking pan and a 8-inch square pan with remaining 1/2 cup melted butter, then sprinkle with remaining 1/4 cup sugar. Place cinnamon roll slices close together in pans. Let rise in warm place until dough is doubled in bulk, about 45 minutes.

Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Bake 25 to 30 minutes, or until rolls are nicely browned. Cool rolls slightly.

To prepare glaze: Meanwhile, in medium bowl, mix melted butter, powdered sugar and vanilla; add hot water 1 Tbsp. at a time until glaze reaches desired spreading consistency. Spread over slightly cooled rolls.


----------



## kthull (Oct 9, 2002)

And then there's this recipe (also not tested): http://www.recipezaar.com/17359?path=00D054


----------



## kthull (Oct 9, 2002)

And this one got great reviews:
http://www.recipezaar.com/27493?path=00D054


----------



## pongi (Jan 11, 2002)

Isaac,

I asked the same thing some time ago and got great answers. I'm not able to give you the link, but search "Cinnamon roll dough" and surely you'll trace that thread. 

Pongi


----------



## kthull (Oct 9, 2002)

Isaac, I just couldn't stop thinking about the Cinnabons, so it's midnight and I have about 10 minutes to go before popping a few rolls into the oven for a late night snack. The rest are sheeted and in the fridge for morning.

I went with the RecipeZaar version (both versions turned out to be the same) but couldn't make myself use margarine, so I subbed butter in both the dough and the icing.

I'll let you know how they taste.


----------



## kthull (Oct 9, 2002)

Ok, these are a MUST! It's hard for me to say how close they are to the real thing because it's been a while since I've had a Cinnabon, but these rock!

Only one thing happened that was a bit unexpected...maybe. I mentioned before that I used butter instead of margarine in the dough. Instead of really rising in the oven, mine spread out more. Any thoughts on whether margarine would have given more lift? They were still a good 3" tall, but not as tall as a Cinnabon. Granted, I only had four rolls on a half sheet pan, but I thought it was worth mentioning.

I'll post a follow-up after the morning's batch, when the tasty little critters have some neighbors to snuggle up to.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

When my students bake them, we pack them fairly close to one another (i.e. 10 in a half-hotel pan). The resulting product is tall rahter than wide. As they bake against each other, they expand upwards rather than out. Yum!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Kevin, does butter have more water than margarine? I was wondering about the substitution.


----------



## kthull (Oct 9, 2002)

Jim: Between my hunch, your comments and this morning's taller, closely packed rolls, all is well again in the world of tall cinnamon rolls.

Mezz: As for water content, I don't have an answer to that one. I did read (Shirley O.) that both butter and margarine have to be at least 80 percent fat content. And I know butter has a lower boiling point, but the rolls cook at 350, so I figured it was safe. I'm just not a big fan of margarine.

Still just as tasty this morning as last night. Though I did need to cook them longer because the dough was refrigerated. I just couldn't make myself wait until the dough got to room temp...maybe next time!


----------



## bryanp (Nov 24, 2003)

Hey kthull, I just made these today, and Holy sweet Cinnamon Rolls. THey turned out awsome. although it did make 14 rolls. Lloks like the gals at work will be getting some tomorrow. Thanks for the recipe. :bounce:


----------



## kthull (Oct 9, 2002)

Hey, glad I could help. Weird timing too, as I'll be baking up a batch of these for a neighborhood brunch this weekend. I can taste them already.

BTW, I didn't get the full 20 the recipe boasts either. I think it was more like 16.


----------



## bryanp (Nov 24, 2003)

of the two frostings which one do you prefer? I didnt use the cream cheese one this time but plan on it next time. I could have gotten more rolls but rolling the whole thing was challenging enough.


----------



## kthull (Oct 9, 2002)

I used the cream cheese version. But I subbed butter in place of the margarine (in both the dough and the frosting). I'm not a fan of margarine. Man, I could eat the whole bowl of frosting alone.


----------



## mikechefnks (Apr 25, 2000)

seeing this post brought back some memories for me. my grandma's cinn. roll dough recipe had mashed potatoes as one of the principle ingredients. i wish i would have paid closer attention to her when she was cooking. mine don't turn out bad, but not as good as hers. oh well.:chef:


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

Makes a tremendous batch. Best recipe for cinnamon rolls I've ever tried. From Copykat.com.

Cinnabons - Buns from Heaven

Ease of Cooking: Beginner

Notes:
This recipe was sent in by a fellow viewer, originally published in the Portland newspaper as their best shot at Cinnabons, I think you will find this pretty darn close. Please reference the Cinnabon Frosting recipe for the icing. Thanks to Judy Hilman.

Ingredients:
Dough:
2 pkg. active dry yeast
1 C. warm water (105-115 degree)
2/3 C. plus 1 tsp. granulated sugar, divided
1 C. warmed milk
2/3 C. butter
2 tsp salt
2 eggs, slightly beaten
7-8 C. all-purpose flour, or more if needed

Filling:
1 C. melted butter, divided (2 sticks)
1 3/4 C. granulated sugar, divided
3 Tbsp. ground cinnamon
1 1/2 C. chopped walnuts, optional
1 1/2 C. raisins, optional
Creamy glaze:
2/3 C. melted butter (1 stick plus 2 Tbsp.)
4 C. powdered sugar
2 tsp vanilla
4-8 Tbsp. hot water


Preparation:
In a small bowl mix together warm water, yeast and sugar and set aside. In a large bowl, mix milk, remaining 2/3 cup sugar, melted butter, salt and eggs; stir well and add yeast mixture. Add half the flour and beat until smooth. Stir in enough of the remaining flour until dough is slightly stiff (dough will be sticky).

Turn out onto a well-floured board; knead 5 -10 minutes. Place in well-buttered glass or plastic bowl, cover and let rise in warm place, free from drafts, until doubled in bulk, about 1 to 1 1/2 hours.

When doubled, punch down dough and let rest 5 minutes. Roll out on floured surface into a 15 x 20 inch rectangle.

To prepare filling: Spread dough with 1/2 cup melted butter. Mix together 1 1/2 cups sugar and cinnamon; sprinkle over buttered dough. Sprinkle with walnuts and raisins, if desired.

Roll up jellyroll-fashion and pinch edge together to seal. Cut into 12 to 15 slices. Coat bottom of a 13-by-9-inch baking pan and a 8-inch square pan with remaining 1/2 cup melted butter, then sprinkle with remaining 1/4 cup sugar. Place cinnamon roll slices close together in pans. Let rise in warm place until dough is doubled in bulk, about 45 minutes.

Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Bake 25 to 30 minutes, or until rolls are nicely browned. Cool rolls slightly.

To prepare glaze: Meanwhile, in medium bowl, mix melted butter, powdered sugar and vanilla; add hot water 1 Tbsp. at a time until glaze reaches desired spreading consistency. Spread over slightly cooled rolls.


----------



## beanery (Jan 29, 2004)

One little addition I have tried in the past is to add just a pinch of cayenne to the frosting recipe. This adds an interesting twist and sparkle for a change of pace.


----------

